

How to contribute to Docker in 5 easy steps - beliu
https://blog.docker.com/2015/04/start-contributing-to-docker-in-5-easy-steps/

======
beliu
Author of the post here. Would love to hear people's thoughts on this approach
and your own methods of diving into open-source projects!

